# canning a strip of bacon WITH my green beans and potatoes



## joannes (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd like to add one strip of bacon per quart jar of green beans and cubed potatoes ... if you've done this before, can you please tell me how long you pressure canned it?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

You'd have to can it for the item that requires the longest time, in this case the bacon: 75 minutes for pints, or 90 minutes for quarts, by which time the potatoes and beans would be mush. I'd wait until serving time and just simmer the veggies with some bacon then.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, what Stef said.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

or use ham bouillon in the water? then not such a long processing time?

Kris


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I took some ham pieces and boiled for about 30 min. Then I used this water for my canning liquid.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I use salted side meat a chunk added to each quart adds so much great flavor but like stef said you have to raise the processing time up to 90 mins I can every thing from beefveggie soup to chile useing this basic rule ', Use the longest processing time for what ever the ingredint in the recipe . this will make your storage pantry much more full of great tasteing just open heat n eat foods .now the thought of opening a can of bland green beans will get me reaching for that other jar that tastes like I cooked it all day with a chunk o streaked hog meat in the pot .use the bacon it won't take to much make half a standard slice you will surely have less leftovers


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I have canned green beans with pre-cooked bacon and had no problems with it.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

What I would do is fry the bacon strips and add that cooked bacon and some of the bacon grease to the jar. That way you can process for the same time as the beans since the bacon is fully cooked and it's only one strip and willl have plenty of space in which for the heat to penetrate.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

joannes said:


> I'd like to add one strip of bacon per quart jar of green beans and cubed potatoes ... if you've done this before, can you please tell me how long you pressure canned it?


90min per qt
I always add meat to green beans when I can them. Sometimes I put potatoes in too.


----------



## joannes (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your ideas. I understand and agree about using the highest time. I like the suggestion of pre cooking the bacon and adding the fat ... that's what I'll try first. I canned pinto beans and bacon before and that turned out real good. Yes, it is so nice to have these easy meals on hand.

Thanks again!


----------

